# Allied Seabreeze 35



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have any information on the construction and sailing qualities of the Allied Seabreeze?

Thanks,
Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

More specifically, how might it compare to the Tartan 34 or Pearson 35?

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Odd you should ask. Friends have both a Seabreeze 35 and a Sabre 34. They just got the Sabre and are actually still deciding if they will keep it. the Seabreeze was totaled by BotatUS in Isabell, but they kept it and will do reapirs to it. They used the money to buy the Sabre.

The Sabre is faster and the Seabreeze has the goofy mizen mast in the way. All boats are a set of tradeoffs. They like the storage on the Seabreeze but the deck layout on the Sabre they don''t like. Our club hosted a Seabreeze raft up this fall and I can tell you that they all love them.

You like boats for different reasons and not all reasons are purly sailing performance. there are comforet and other factors that can make you love or hate a boat.

I would suggest you follow a Seabreeze mail list and see why folks like their boats. I find it interesting to hear why folks like their boats more than others.

Given that both may be used boats in the end it may come down to the condition and price of the two side by side that matters more than the general "factory" characteristics of each.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, Paul.

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Seabreeze has an awfully low ballast ratio and a very short load waterline.


----------



## Wolfhound (Jan 23, 2012)

This is an old thread, but for the benefit of researchers:

Seabreezes are fiberglass _Finisterre_'s, with all that implies...

They are fast, comfortable, seakindly, and the hulls are bulletproof.

With the right diesel auxiliary (say Beta 35), foot-for-foot they're hard to beat.

And, next to Bermuda 40's, they're one of the prettiest production boats ever built.

After the first few boats, MacLear & Harris specified an additional 1,000 pounds of ballast.

At her typical cruising weight, her Capsize Ratio is 1.64 and her Motion Comfort Index is 39.7.

Wolf Hound


----------



## marinduren (May 27, 2015)

you wrote : it is a 34 footer with a room of a 40 ft

it has great stability and a decent motion comfort and the capsize rate is 1.64 so very low...

what else can you can tell about the sea-breeze 
I saw the sloop has a retractable keel for blue water ...I guess with the draft varying up to 7 ft 
I saw one for sale for 28,000 US
can you tell me about your sailing experience and comparable boats 
it is very important for my purchasing decisions..

Thank you Wolfhound 

Julian


----------



## marinduren (May 27, 2015)

I think you are selling wolf hound ? is that correct ?


----------

